# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ها هو العيد مقبل ...

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*ها هو العيد مقبل بنسماته الرقيقة
ها هو العيد مقبل بأمة واحدة وقلب واحد
ها هو العيد مقبل والكون كله يسمع : لبيك اللهم لبيك

إخواننا وأخواتنا:
أيام التشريق أيام أكل وشرب وذكر الله ، فهل يكون نصيب القرآن منا التجاهل التام والإعراض عن حياة القلوب؟
أليس من حق القلب أن يفرح هو الآخر ويشعر بأنه في العيد أم أنه يسلب السعادة ويحرم الفرحة في أيام السعادة والفرحة؟

هل نحرم الزهور في منازلنا من الماء .. من الحياة .. لأننا في العيد؟!
هل تحرم الطيور طعامها بدعوى أننا في العيد ؟
هل يجب أن يموت الجميع ويحرم الحياة من أجل أننا في العيد؟

فإن كانت الإجابة لا:
فلماذا نحكم على قلوبنا بتعذيبها بالبعد والفراق عن حبيبها القرآن؟
لماذا ينطلق الناس بفرحتهم في الطرقات ونحبس نحن قلوبنا عن الفرحة بالقرآن؟
لماذا نصل جميع القرابات والأرحام في العيد ولا نشعر بأننا نقطع رحم القرآن بهجره في العيد؟

تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى!

ما أجمل العيد بزينة القرآن..
ما أرق العيد بنسائم القرآن ..
ما أسعد العيد بتلاوة القرآن ...
ما أكمل العيد بصحبة القرآن ..
ما أطيب العيد بأطايب القرآن ..
ما أجمل الرحلة في العيد إلى حديقة القرآن ...
ما أروع النزهة في العيد ببستان القرآن ...
ما أعظم النفحات (العيدية) التي يهديكها القرآن ..
ما أهنأ الحياة في ظلال القرآن ...

لو يعلم الناس ما للقرآن من حلاوة ، والله ما هجروه لحظةً ، ولكننا قوم مغبونون.

لا تنس اصطحاب مصحفك معك في كل مكان تذهب إليه في العيد ..
املأ الكون في العيد كله ترتيلا ...
اقرأ القرآن في العيد كثيرا كثيرا
ترنم .. تغن .. رتل ... حبره تحبيرا
هلل تهليلا .. كبر ربك تكبيرا

أغمض عينيك الآن الآن ... ماذا ترى الآن ؟ إنها الجنة الوارفة ... إنها راحة القلب .. إنها الدرجات العاليات .. إنها صحبة القرآن.*

-----------

*لو أني راسلت أحدا في العيد بـ ( كارت معايدة) كتبت فيه:
كل عام والقلب بالقرآن موصولُ
كل عام واللسان بالترتيل معسولُ
كل عام وأنت بالخير .. وغدا أنت مسؤولُ
كل عام وأنت في خير بالقرآن محصولُ
كل عام يا أحب الناس في الله وأنت بالقرآن مشغولُ
كل عام وأنت بخير ووعد قريب بحفظ القرآن والحفظُ مأمولُ
كل عام وحياتك بالقرآن أيام خير وريحان و عود ومسك ، وقولي بالمسك مختومُ

----------------*

*أسأل  الله العظيم أن يدخل الفرحة على قلوبكم أجمعين وأن يجعل هذا العيد أيام  سعادة وفرحة ورحمة وبهجة وصلة وعبادة وذكر وقرآن ومغفرة ورضوان ، آمين

ملحوظة:إن كنت تحب في الله من تراسله فأخبره بذلك ؛ سنة نبيك*



*د.سعيد حمزة*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكِ أم عبدالرحمن*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أتى العيد والأمة في حيرة وضعف، نسأل الله أن يقويها بالإيمان وأن ينصرها نصرا عزيزا.

----------

